# Weber 18" Smokey Mountain Smoker - High Temp Gaskets?



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

anyone have any recommendations for some high-temp gaskets or seals for my 18" Smokey Mountain Smoker? 

Specifically the lid, the door and between the mid-section and the base?

I've notice when you put it all together, it's not sealed air tight. I would like to modify mine and seal it better. 

thanks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 17, 2020)

Do a search for wsm gasket kits.  If put on bottom make sure and stretch it pretty good.  Mine fits so tight cant hardly get it apart.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a 14 " , but I just used it until it sealed itself . Unless the body or lid is out of round , let it run . It will start to seal up .


----------



## ronf (Apr 17, 2020)

I got mine from here:








						WSM complete gasket kit (door and body) Weber Smokey Mountain
					

Our aftermarket gasket works great to lock in heat & moisture for the best cooking results!  Buy a door & body kit for a complete seal and total temperature control.  Made with genuine DuPont(tm) Nomex® fibers.




					bbqgaskets.com
				



You could also check Ebay and Amazon


----------



## sandyut (Apr 17, 2020)

I used the above gasket kit.  Works REAL good!  



 MileHighSmokerGirl
   check out the lid hinges too.  priceless!  if you want to go a step further check out partyQ or other temp controllers are BBQ GURU


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

thank you all. 

How do I know what year my smoker is??  

Also looking to order a stainless steel door for it but I don't know which one to get.






						Weber Smokey Mountain Accessories and Parts
					

Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker parts and accessories for improving the performance of your smoking. Doors, charcoal rings, latches, and more.




					www.cajunbandit.com


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 17, 2020)

I, too, used the kit shown above. I only used it between the door and the lid even though my WSM was slightly out of round. I didn't bother with the bottom and the barrel (midsection). I believe I bought mine on Amazon for $25-$30.

Immediate improvement in temp control and vent response.

Year of build? The following article, submitted for educational purposes, details the history and models of the WSM.









						Weber Bullet History - The Virtual Weber Bullet
					

Learn about the history of the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker, including the introduction of new models and design features over the years.




					www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2020)

Good Info

Gary


----------



## MileHighSmokerGirl (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks for the info! 

ordered a set of caster wheels, heat temp gaskets and a stainless steel door. Just the first of many modifications. :)


----------

